# Candy "Bar" (buffet) ideas.....



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tips and Guidelines*

*Tips *
Since the party is for a 12 year old boy:
I would get spooky candy: gummy worms, gummy body parts, candied insects, candy hearts, odd flavored jelly beans.

Or rename his favorite candy with gross names: for example call milk chocolate candy balls something like donkey droppings. 

And instead of glass containers you can place his candy in cauldrons, coffins, or mad scientist beakers. 

In and around the containers you can place spider webs, insects, body parts, snakes, and other spooky items. 

We just did a candy bar and we had to design our candy bar with kids in mind. The following is what we learned:

*Guidelines *
1) Make sure the containers you use have a wide opening. Wide enough for hands to fit inside and reach the candy at the bottom of the container. (Tipping a container to get candy can lead to dropping the container or spilling the candy).
2) Get containers of different heights, widths, and shapes. Or place your containers at different heights using risers covered with a table cloth. We placed our containers in a straight line for the kids to avoid pushing and shoving. 
3) Get a variety of candy. Get at least 1-2 lbs of each type of candy. Wal-Mart sells bagged candy for $1 a pound. Label each candy with a spooky label. 
4) Provide scoops, measuring cups, or spoons to get the candy. Use smaller utensils for the candy you have less of. 
5) Provide children with a container to put their candy in. The size of the containers is determined by the amount of candy you have and the number of children.
6) Before children get candy explain to them the rules of the candy bar (I.e. Wash hands before going to the candy bar, Take Turns, Use the scoop to get candy, Only one scoop of each type of candy, only 1 favor bag, Bad words or Bad actions= No Candy, etc.).


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

*Orange and White ideas*

Martha Stewart has a lot of great ideas about displaying candy and candy bars (many with an orange and white theme). 

I selected some of my favorite ideas and provided the links below. 

Candy Jar Treats
Candy Jar Treats and more holiday recipes, crafts projects, decorating tips, gift ideas, and simple solutions on marthastewart.com candy bar

Creepy Candy Containers 
Creepy Candy Containers and more creative crafts projects, templates, tips, clip-art, patterns, and ideas on marthastewart.com candy bar

Lantern-o'-Treats
Lantern-o'-Treats and more holiday recipes, crafts projects, decorating tips, gift ideas, and simple solutions on marthastewart.com candy bar

Pumpkin Lollipop Holder 
Pumpkin Lollipop Holder and more holiday recipes, crafts projects, decorating tips, gift ideas, and simple solutions on marthastewart.com pumpkin

Candy Topiary
Candy Topiary and more creative crafts projects, templates, tips, clip-art, patterns, and ideas on marthastewart.com candy bar

Candy Necklaces 
Candy Necklaces and more creative crafts projects, templates, tips, clip-art, patterns, and ideas on marthastewart.com candy bar

Halloween Crackers 
Halloween Crackers and more holiday recipes, crafts projects, decorating tips, gift ideas, and simple solutions on marthastewart.com candy bar

Creepy Custom Favor Bags
Creepy Custom Favor Bags and more holiday recipes, crafts projects, decorating tips, gift ideas, and simple solutions on marthastewart.com candy bar

Coffin Treat Box
Coffin Treat Box and more creative crafts projects, templates, tips, clip-art, patterns, and ideas on marthastewart.com candy bar


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I am doing a candy station at my son's party tomorrow too. I don't have a clue how I'm going to set it up. I am going to play it by ear I guess. Did you search the forum for candy bar or candy station? It's been discussed - I remember reading the threads. I recall some photos too. Good luck!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

I did a wicked candy bar at my Halloween party last weekend and there were several things that really went well. Pop rocks were gone instantly. Also ring pops and pixie sticks. Not sure if the boys would be into the ring pops. Also fun dip went really well too.


----------

